# is simethicone ok to use?



## Guest (Aug 5, 2001)

Hi,Just wondering about whether to use simethicone (S) for bloating. Does it actually get rid of bloating, or does it just allieviate the discomfort?Also, it apparently has no side effects. I'm very cautious about taking any medication - I don't like the idea of taking anything regularly - dependence, long term side effects etc - can anyone tell me about their experience of taking S? Thanks, sara


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Simethicone will break up gas bubble foams. This can make it easier to belch gas in the stomach, so it would probably only be helpful if that were the problem. It is a mechnical effect and simethicone is not absorbed and so it has no real side effects.However, if you are not passing gas one way or the other, then you could not have gas and the bloating has some other cause.Creon an enzyme supplement has, however, found to be of benefit in some persons who complain of bloating.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Simethicone will break up gas bubble foams. This can make it easier to belch gas in the stomach, so it would probably only be helpful if that were the problem. It is a mechnical effect and simethicone is not absorbed and so it has no real side effects.However, if you are not passing gas one way or the other, then you could not have gas and the bloating has some other cause.Creon an enzyme supplement has, however, found to be of benefit in some persons who complain of bloating.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Flux, is right bloating and distension might have a diffwerent mechanism not really caused by excessive gas, but impaired transit of gas and hypersensitivity to it, or some other mechanisms.Here is some info on simethicone. http://www.gicare.com/pated/simethicone.htm Hypnotherapy has been shown to be effective for this and has no side effects. There is a graph here and research on it. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Flux, is right bloating and distension might have a diffwerent mechanism not really caused by excessive gas, but impaired transit of gas and hypersensitivity to it, or some other mechanisms.Here is some info on simethicone. http://www.gicare.com/pated/simethicone.htm Hypnotherapy has been shown to be effective for this and has no side effects. There is a graph here and research on it. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSresearch.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Simethicone is not absorbed by the body and is one of the few things that seems to have extremely little risk of overdose or side effects, so the chances of something going wrong by trying it out are low, even if it ends up not doing anything for you.So it is very OK to use, just don't know if there will be any benefit for you in particular.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Simethicone is not absorbed by the body and is one of the few things that seems to have extremely little risk of overdose or side effects, so the chances of something going wrong by trying it out are low, even if it ends up not doing anything for you.So it is very OK to use, just don't know if there will be any benefit for you in particular.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

hi ms sarai take simethicone every day for gas. i used to get bloating quite often and lots of gas. the simethicone (i take immodium AD - for gas and diarrhea) really has helped me a lot. i mean, i still get gas, and sometimes i have a day or two where i am really gassy despite taking the immodium. certain foods or beverages increase my chances of gas and "D", so i try to steer clear of them.my gastro MD has told me it is safe to take daily and long term. i also am a person who does not like to take any kind of medication, but i have no reservations on taking this.-jj


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

hi ms sarai take simethicone every day for gas. i used to get bloating quite often and lots of gas. the simethicone (i take immodium AD - for gas and diarrhea) really has helped me a lot. i mean, i still get gas, and sometimes i have a day or two where i am really gassy despite taking the immodium. certain foods or beverages increase my chances of gas and "D", so i try to steer clear of them.my gastro MD has told me it is safe to take daily and long term. i also am a person who does not like to take any kind of medication, but i have no reservations on taking this.-jj


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

I have takem Phayzme for a long time COMPLETE WASTE


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

I have takem Phayzme for a long time COMPLETE WASTE


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

I take a lot of simethicone - when I am severely bloated it makes it easier to belch which does give some relief. it is worth a try - I also find peppermint and chamomile tea to have a sililar effect.


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

I take a lot of simethicone - when I am severely bloated it makes it easier to belch which does give some relief. it is worth a try - I also find peppermint and chamomile tea to have a sililar effect.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I asked my doctor about taking Simethicone and he said it was very safe to take regularly. I find that I use it along with my trigger foods and then it helps me a lot. If I plan on eating something with onions for dinner, I take one simethicone pill just before I sit down to eat. I then try to use beano with the offending food. If it is one of my worst triggers or I ate a lot of that trigger food, I follow up the meal with another simethicone at the end. With that approach, I have reduced my gas by probably 2/3rds. I still pass some gas but it is not as bad and it doesn't seem to get trapped and painful. Without the beano & simethicone, I will be passing gas every few minutes for at least a day or two.If I take simethicone too long after my trigger foods or when I am already having a gas problem, it doesn't do much. Timing is everything at least for me.Good luck and at least it won't hurt to try it. If it doesn't seem to help much or at all, you can look into the other possibilities that Flux and Eric suggested.P.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I asked my doctor about taking Simethicone and he said it was very safe to take regularly. I find that I use it along with my trigger foods and then it helps me a lot. If I plan on eating something with onions for dinner, I take one simethicone pill just before I sit down to eat. I then try to use beano with the offending food. If it is one of my worst triggers or I ate a lot of that trigger food, I follow up the meal with another simethicone at the end. With that approach, I have reduced my gas by probably 2/3rds. I still pass some gas but it is not as bad and it doesn't seem to get trapped and painful. Without the beano & simethicone, I will be passing gas every few minutes for at least a day or two.If I take simethicone too long after my trigger foods or when I am already having a gas problem, it doesn't do much. Timing is everything at least for me.Good luck and at least it won't hurt to try it. If it doesn't seem to help much or at all, you can look into the other possibilities that Flux and Eric suggested.P.


----------



## ImaniBrammer (May 2, 2017)

So I understand that simethicone relieves gas, but does it help with de-bloating??? I haven't seen anyone on here say that it helps his/her stomach to go down...that's what I REALLY need. I am losing weight yet still have a bloated belly. It's terrible...


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

ImaniBrammer said:


> So I understand that simethicone relieves gas, but does it help with de-bloating??? I haven't seen anyone on here say that it helps his/her stomach to go down...that's what I REALLY need. I am losing weight yet still have a bloated belly. It's terrible...


I think it depends on the cause of the bloating. I've read simethicone shouldn't be used for SIBO.


----------

